
Apple health team faces departures as tensions rise over differing visions - felipelemos
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/20/apple-health-employee-departures-show-split-over-ambitions.html
======
a3n
> CEO Tim Cook saying that he hopes it will someday be Apple’s “greatest
> contribution to mankind.”

Well, almost. Healthcare may be mankind's greatest contribution to Apple.

